# Chocoholic Recipes Thread!



## AllenOK (Sep 2, 2005)

Since the other Chocolate thread has gone to Chocolate Fountains, I decided to start this one.

I got this recipe from _Thrill of the Grill_ Chris Schlesinger.  

Chocolate Pudding Cake
Yields:  12 servings

This is a great, gooey cake that has it’s own sauce.  I’ve made this many times.  It’s great with ice cream.

2 c flour
1 ½ c + 2/3 c sugar, in all
4 T baking powder (this is not a typo!!)
½ t salt
1 ¼ c unsweetened cocoa, in all
1 c milk
1 T vanilla
½ c melted butter
½ c brown sugar
2 c freshly brewed coffee
1 c water
whipped cream for garnish, optional

	Preheat the oven to 350°F.  Butter a 9 x 12” pan.  In a large mixing bowl, sift together the flour, 1 ½ c sugar, baking powder, salt, and ½ c cocoa.  Set the mixture aside.  In another bowl, combine the milk, vanilla, and melted butter, and mix well.  Don’t worry if the butter starts to solidify, just mix it well.).  Add the dry mixture to the liquid mixture, and mix only until combine well.  You will end up with a gooey, sticky batter.  Spoon the batter into the buttered pan, spreading it evenly over the bottom.  In a bowl combine the brown sugar, remaining white sugar, and remaining cocoa.  Mix well with a fork and sprinkle over the top of the batter.  Mix together the coffee and water, and pour over the sugar mixture on top of the batter.  Bake 30 – 40 minutes.  Check every 5 minutes after the first 30 minutes.  You will know the cake is done when it pulls away from the sides of the pan and some sauce comes bubbling through the top surface.  Serve it with whipped cream if desired.


----------



## Alix (Sep 2, 2005)

Is this the one you mean Allen? I am going to bump it up to make it current, but I think we should use yours for new posts as this one is a bit heavy now.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4756&highlight=Chocolate+Lovers+Unite


----------



## amcardon (Sep 2, 2005)

*Rich Chocolate Berry Tart with Blackberry Sauce*

These next two recipes are from a book that I got a while back from a friend.  It is obviously written for beginners (and has some not-so-accurate conversions) but some of the recipes are quite good.  The tart was ridiculously rich and the roulade was incredible...

*Rich Chocolate Berry Tart with Blackberry Sauce*
_"Chocolate - Cooking with the World's Best Ingredient"_

Tart shell:
1/2 C unsalted butter, softened
1/2 C caster sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1 Tbsp vanilla
1/2 C cocoa powder
1 1/2 C flour
1 lb fresh berries, for topping

Ganache Filling:
2 C heavy whipping cream
1/2 C blackberry or raspberry jam
8 oz bittersweet chocolate, chopped into small pieces
2 Tbsp unsalted butter, cut into small pieces

Blackberry Sauce:
8 oz fresh or frozen blackberries or raspberries
1 Tbsp lemon juice
2 Tbsp caster sugar
2 Tbsp blackberry or raspberry flavored liqueor

In a food processor fitted with a metal blade, process the butter, sugar, salt and the vanilla until creamy.  Add the cocoa and process for 1 minute.  Add the flour all at once, then pulse for 10-15 seconds.  Place a peice of clear film on the work surface.  Turn the dough out on to this, shape into a flat disc and wrap tightly.  Chill for 1 hour.

Lightly greast a 9" tart tin with removeable base.  Let the dough soften for 5-10 minutes at room temp, then roll out between two sheets of plastic wrap to an 11" round, about 1/4" thick.  Peel off the top sheet of clear film and invert the dough into the preapred tin.  Ease the dough into the tin, and when in position lift off the clear film.

With floured fingers, press the dough on to the base and sides of the tin, then roll the rolling pin over the edge to cut off any excess dough.  Prick the base of the dough with a fork.  Chill for 1 hour.  Preheat oven to 350F.  Line the pastry case with non-stick baking paper; fill with baking beans and bake blind for 10 minutes.  Remove the paper and beans and bake for 5 minutes more, until the pastry is just set.  Cool in the tin on a wire rack.  

Prepare the ganache filling.  In a medium saucepan over medium heat, bring the cream and berry jam to a boil.  Remove from heat and add chocolate all at once, stirring until melted and smooth.  Stir in the butter until melted, then strain into the cooled tart shell, smoothing the top.  Cool the tart completely.  

Prepare the sauce.  Process the berries, lemon juice and sugar in a food processor until smooth.  Strain into a small bowl and add the liqueor.

To serve, remove the tart from the tin.  Place on a serving plate and arrange the berries on top of the tart.  With a pastry brush, brush the berries with a tlittle of the blackberry sauce to glaze lightly.  Serve the remaining sauce seperately.


----------



## amcardon (Sep 2, 2005)

*Devilish Chocolate Roulade*

Normally I wouldn't include a garnish such as the chocolate-dipped strawberries, but for this dessert the strawberries actually felt like a real part of it rather than just a garnish...

*Devilish Chocolate Roulade*
_"Chocolate - Cooking with the World's Best Ingredient"_

Cake:
6 oz plain dark chocolate, chopped into small pieces
4 eggs, seperated
1/2 C caster sugar
cocoa powder for dusting
chocolate-dipped strawberries to decorate

Filling:
8 oz plain dark chocolate, chopped into small pieces
3 Tbsp brandy
2 eggs, seperated
1 generous C mascarpone cheese

Preheat ove to 350F.  Grease a 13x9 swiss roll tin and line with non-stick baking paper.  Melt the chocolate in heat-proof bowl over barely simmering water.

Whisk the egg yolks and sugar in a bowl until pale and thick, then stir in the melted chocolate.  Place the egg whites in a clean, grease-free bowl.  Whisk them to soft peaks, then fold lightley and evenly into the egg and chocolate mixture.

Scrape mixture into the tin and spread to the corners.  Bake for 15-20 minutes at 350F, until well risen and firm to the touch.  Dust a sheet of non-stick baking paper with cocoa powder.  Turn the sponge out onto the paper, cover with a clean dish towel and leave to cool.  

Make the filling.  Melt the chocolate with the brandy in a heatproof bown over a saucepan of barely simmering water.  Remove from heat.  Beat the egg yolks together, then beat into the chocolate mixture very slowly.  In a seperate bowl whisk the whites to soft peaks, then fold them lightly and evenly into the filling

Uncover the roulade and remove the lining paper.  Spread the mascarpone cheese evenly across the roulade.  Spread the chocolate mixture over the top of the cheese, then roll up carefully from a long side to enclose the filling (like a jelly roll).  Transfer to a serving plate with the end underneath, top with fresh chocolate-dipped strawberries and chill before serving.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 2, 2005)

Aaron, just looked at your website. Can't wait to see what all you end up with!!!
I may have to order for Christmas!!


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 11, 2005)

Chocolate Cappuccino Cake 
Yields:  8 – 10 servings 

6 oz semisweet chocolate, chopped 
2 t instant espresso powder, dissolve in 3 T boiling water 
6 eggs, separated 
1/4 c sugar 
pinch of cream of tartar 
unsweetened cocoa powder, for sifting 
chocolate coated coffee beans, to decorate 
For the Coffee Cream Filling: 
3/4 c heavy cream 
2 T sugar 
1 c mascarpone cheese 
1 oz semisweet chocolate, grated 
For the Coffee Buttercream: 
4 egg yolks, at room temperature 
1/4 c corn syrup 
1/4 c sugar 
1 c unsalted butter, diced and softened 
1 T instant espresso powder, dissolved into 1 – 2 t boiling water 
1 – 2 T coffee flavored liqueur 

 Preheat the oven to 350°F.  Grease 15 1/2 x 10 1/2” cookie sheet.  Live with baking parchment, leaving a narrow, 2” overhang on each narrow end.  Grease the paper.  In a double boiler, over low heat, heat the chocolate and coffee liquid until they are melted and smooth, stirring frequently.  Set aside, in a bowl whisk the egg yolks and sugar with an electric mixer until thick and pale.  Gently stir in the chocolate mixture until evenly blended.  In a large bowl beat the egg whites and cream of tartar until stiff.  Stir a spoonful of whites into the chocolate mixture to lighten it, then fold in the rest.  Pour the batter into the prepared tin, spreading into the corners.  Bake for 12 – 15 minutes until the top spring back when touched lightly with a fingertip.  Sprinkle a clean dish towel with cocoa powder, and then cover and turn the cake out onto it.  Peel off the paper and cool.  To prepare the coffee cream, filling, whip the cream and sugar in a large bowl until soft peaks forms.  In another bowl, beat the mascarpone or cream cheese and coffee-flavored liqueur until smooth.  Stir in the grated chocolate and fold in the whipped cream.  Cover and chill until needed.  To prepare the buttercream, in a bowl with an electric mixer beat the yolks until thick and pale.  In a saucepan over medium heat, cook the syrup and sugar until boiling, stirring constantly.  Slowly pour the hot syrup over the beaten yolks in a slow stream, beating constantly.  Continue beating until the mixture is cool. Gradually beat in the butter until the mixture is smooth.  Beat in the coffee and liqueur.  Chill until thick enough to spread.  To assemble the cake, with a serrated knife, trim the edges of the cake.  Cut the cake crossways into three equal strips.  Place one cake strip on a plate and spread with half the coffee cream filling. Cover with a second cake strip and the remaining filling.  Top with the remaining cake strip.  Spoon about 1/3 of the coffee buttercream into a small piping bag fitted with a small star tip.  Then spread the remaining buttercream on the top and sides of the cake.  Pipe decoratively on the top and edges of the cake and decorate with chocolate-covered coffee beans.


----------

